# A blissful riddle



## Martin (Feb 8, 2011)

In the beginning, everything is cloudy
follow through and there I am
at the end of every feeling.

I turn anger into hurt,
have lies transcend away;
from etching illusion, I'll set you free.

I'm the bonder of true friendships
my best friend is love itself
unconditionally
without a doubt you know me;

don't forget,
don't let just passion fill your head -
be whisked away 
and it will no longer be me
there, in the flame.

When you despair, search within
I come and go and you'll never know
I just might be in. 

Enlightening is my game.
What is my name?


----------



## SvirVolgate (Feb 9, 2011)

Is it truth?

I had a bit of a problem with this line "or let but passion fill your head" it's a little awkward. 

I don't know much about riddles, but I like this piece.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 9, 2011)

I have to say that I'm intrigued at what the answer is, Martin.


----------



## Martin (Feb 13, 2011)

Svir, truth is a good guess, and relatable to the answer. I addressed that line that bothered you.

Cindy, I think I'll let it hang a little longer...

Thanks both.


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 13, 2011)

Loyalty?
This really makes me think... not my best suit.


----------



## PrisonerOfPrey (Feb 13, 2011)

Is it god? 
I get this because you use these words and phrases, "transcend" "without a doubt you know me" "in the flame." and "Enlightening"

If it is... I don't know it just sounds very very christian to me. Which actually turns me off. (I believe in a god/goddess but in my own way). 
This, however I really did like,   


> In the beginning, everything is cloudy
> follow through and there I am
> at the end of every feeling.


This is really beautiful and applies to all religions, even all beliefs in general. For a friend of mine the answer to this part of the riddle would be "physics". Which I think is really wonderful.


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 13, 2011)

Prisoner... that's a really good observation. 
If I didn't say it, I have good feelings from that.
I've never seen this riddling going on before.  I like it and I think I'll join in if I can write something today.


----------



## shadows (Feb 13, 2011)

Intriguing Martin

Not God or Goddess but maybe faith or belief


----------



## Gumby (Feb 13, 2011)

Okay, how about _Reason, or Reasoning?_


----------



## Hawke (Feb 14, 2011)

Is it trust?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 14, 2011)

"Understanding" works for me.


----------



## Martin (Feb 14, 2011)

No hit so far but it's some well interesting guesses. I surely hope the answer will live up to the riddle...


----------



## PrisonerOfPrey (Feb 14, 2011)

Not if you don't tell us!


----------



## bookbender (Feb 14, 2011)

how about time?


----------



## Martin (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks all for your read and answers. The closest guesses I'd say was "truth" and "understanding". In a sense it's a combination of these. 

Now brace yourselves, for the blissful answer is: *S i n c e r i t y*

I hope it works, and now as you know the answer, any kind of critique is of course very welcome...


----------



## Gumby (Feb 15, 2011)

Aha,  that fits perfectly Martin.


----------



## Martin (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad it works for you, Cindy. Thanks for letting know.


----------



## wacker (Feb 20, 2011)

Perhaps the answer is HAPPINESS. After all "at the end of  every feeling
that is also what lies within"

Wacker


----------



## Martin (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Wacker, nice to hear from you, it's been a while.

The answer to the riddle is _sincerity_. Some would say being sincere is a state of happiness, so I liked your answer, it gave it an angle.

Take care,
Martin


----------

